# 24 years old FREAK  Petar Klancir



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2014)

pics at 2:33


2014 Olympia Amateur Prague   Interview with Petar Klancir - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2014)

Final Men´s Bodybuilding over 100kg - YouTube







He competed at the amateur Mr o few days ago and got robbed IMO.. Roman Fritz won


----------

